# Amazon to take on Apple this summer with  Android powered Samsung-built tablet?



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, now this would be a welcome entry into the growing tablet market!









> You really should pay attention when Engadget's founder, Peter Rojas speaks about the tech industry. Especially when he leads into a story like this:
> 
> _It's something of an open secret that Amazon is working on an Android tablet and I am 99 percent certain they are having Samsung build one for them._
> 
> The GDGT piece goes on to present a very reasoned argument that paints Amazon, not Samsung or the rest of the traditional consumer electronics industry, as Apple's chief competition in the near-term tablet space. An idea that'll be tough to argue against if Amazon -- with its combined music (downloadable and streaming), video, book, and app ecosystem -- can actually launch a dirt-cheap, highly-customized, 7-inch Android tablet this summer as Pete predicts. *Oh, and the fact that Amazon already has our credit card details will certainly make for easy adoption.*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 5, 2011)

yeah there have been rumblings about this knocking about for a few weeks now, nothing concrete yet, obv.

I was reading a Telegraph piece earlier that reckons they are prepping to manufacture 800,000 a month in the 2nd half of this year.

I was toying with the idea of using a Kindle but I might just hang on a few months now and see what happens with this, as usual, 'Amazon declined to comment' 

As long as it is priced right, I think they will fly off their virtual shelves.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 5, 2011)

http://bit.ly/jx8y6O  Telegraph article


----------



## elbows (May 5, 2011)

Makes sense as Amazon has content, which is an important part of the jigsaw. I hope they also do something surprising and a bit different with the hardware to differentiate it from others.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 12, 2011)

More stuff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2011)

And more rumours. Heh they calling the chip 'Kal El'? 








> We received word from a tipster that Amazon, practically confirmed to be entering the tablet market in the near future, isn’t planning just one device, but is planning on releasing at least two before the end of the year. Information is light, but we have been told that the “entry” level tablet, codenamed “Coyote” will be based on the NVIDIA Tegra 2 platform. The big boy? That’s codenamed “Hollywood” and will be based on the NVIDIA T30 “Kal-El” which will bring a screaming quad-core processor with a 500% performance increase over the dual-core Tegra 2. No word on screen sizes at this point, and we’re digging for more information, so stay tuned!


----------



## editor (May 16, 2011)

If they get it as right as they got the Kindle right - and price it accordingly - then I'm interested.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 16, 2011)

If they release this and call it the Kal El I'll buy it even if it costs a grand.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm more interested in the screen than anything else.

does anyone know if it will use e-ink and be better on the eyes than a backlit screen?  I know that the e-ink company are making the screen for the new device (if numerous rumours are to be believed)

"sources have waded in with word that Quanta Computer will be handling production, using Fringe Field Switching LCD displays sourced from epaper manufacturer E Ink."
from

and this states:
"If Amazon launches an Android Tablet that can somehow juggle a typical tablet display with the famed E-Ink screens which are brilliant for reading books (or any text) in sunlight, this holiday season could get really, really interesting. Not only would other Android Tablets face an uphill battle to compete with what is already a powerhouse, but it could also eat significantly into Apple’s  iPad sales too.
This isn’t some far fetched possibility, either."


----------



## grit (Jun 2, 2011)

Considering what they managed with the kindle, I'm excited.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope development on the kindle doesn't suffer...no matter what they do I can't see the weight and battery life coming close.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Considering what they managed with the kindle, I'm excited.


  aye, me too



Global Stoner said:


> Hope development on the kindle doesn't suffer...no matter what they do I can't see the weight and battery life coming close.


 I know - battery life in the Kindle is made of awesome ain't it
Surely a tablet will be nothing like the 3-4 weeks that the kindle offers


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 2, 2011)

Those of you toying with whether to get a Kindle or wait for this tablet should bear in mind that they are two fundamentally different products. Love my Kindle because it has no extra bells or whistles, it simply does its job of impersonating a book! And long may that continue.


----------



## grit (Jun 2, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Those of you toying with whether to get a Kindle or wait for this tablet should bear in mind that they are two fundamentally different products. Love my Kindle because it has no extra bells or whistles, it simply does its job of impersonating a book! And long may that continue.


 
My dream is to have something that could render a magazine/technical documents, thats when an e-reader gets useful to me.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm just waiting to see what it does and if it affects the current Kindle pricing structure


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Those of you toying with whether to get a Kindle or wait for this tablet should bear in mind that they are two fundamentally different products. Love my Kindle because it has no extra bells or whistles, it simply does its job of impersonating a book! And long may that continue.


 
Completly agree. If I ever get an iPad it won't be to read books on it, it'll be for everything else. The Kindle rocks big time!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 2, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Completly agree. If I ever get an iPad it won't be to read books on it, it'll be for everything else. The Kindle rocks big time!


 
same here


----------



## lobster (Jun 2, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Those of you toying with whether to get a Kindle or wait for this tablet should bear in mind that they are two fundamentally different products. Love my Kindle because it has no extra bells or whistles, it simply does its job of impersonating a book! And long may that continue.


 
I am one of those that are unsure , I think it will largely depend on the type of screen Amazon are going to offer on the tablet. If the screen is made of the same material as the kindle, I cannot personally see why anyone would want to bring two different devices with them when one can do both?


----------



## lobster (Jun 8, 2011)

I take what i said back  , I just purchased a kindle


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## lobster (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with Squaretrade to insure the device for three years?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 16, 2011)

I spoke to them about insuring a couple of ipod touches - they were bought from Asda - they were very professional and provided me a quote straight away, but, the Asda extended cover was cheaper/better for me (as they give you the cost of the device back in cash/Asda credit vouchers rather than trying to repair it/have you sending it away for weeks on end etc)

And the Asda Policy was a little cheaper - not much, certainly no more than 5% if my memory serves.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 16, 2011)

More info on the new devices, and when I say info, I mean rumours and conjecture

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2387100,00.asp

"Amazon Tablet to Have Free Streaming Video"

"Reports from Taiwan in early May indicated that Amazon is ordering enough tablet components from Taiwanese manufacturers to assemble up to 800,000 units a month and plans to slash prices for its Kindles when it releases the tablet sometime in the second half of 2011."

"...color Kindle ereaders that Amazon will also reportedly launch by the end of 2011..."

now I don't know whether to buy now or wait


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm waiting, I'm really interested in this.  I want a tablet mainly for reading colour pdf magazines and b+w ebooks .  If this has colour e ink or similar - I'm in.


----------



## WWWeed (Jun 16, 2011)

I know colour eInk displays are all the rage at the moment, but on the units I have seen the colour depth on the eInk displays is no where near as good as that of print or an LCD/TFT/LED screen. Everything looks a bit dull:











I hope the tech as improved since since I last had an encounter with colour eInk or the tablet is using a LCD/TFT/LED based screen...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 17, 2011)

I keep hearing the same thing about colour e-ink displays, that they aren't ready yet for the masses as they just don't cut it (yet)

I'm interested in something that *isn't* back lit as I seem to have increasing difficulties with my eyes and migraines after a few hours of screen usage/reading.

It's be great to have something with a kindle screen and better online functionality (for me at least).  If they do bring out something like that, though, I am sure that they would do away with or restrict/throttle the free 3g usage so that they were not paying for all or browsing on the bus etc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like they're soon to release one for $250 (which will probably mean £250 going by past exchange rate experience), can't wait. The tablet market really needs a proper alternative backed by a company that actually knows what it's doing...


----------

